# 670 heads



## journeymate (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi
I have a 1967 4 spd car. the motor is a complete 455 engine that I have put #96 heads on with Ram Air 3 exhaust manifolds. The car came off the line in Jan 67. I have just gotten a correct date code WT block for a correct motor. What I need help with is a pair of correct date code 670 heads. I also have a pair of July 67 670 heads in good condition. Can anybody help me with the correct date heads? Thank you very much.

John


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

PONTIAC 1967 GTO #670 H.O. 400~428 RAM AIR HEADS:eBay Motors (item 220508226718 end time Nov-16-09 18:00:00 PST)

here is a link to a set of jan 67 heads.there are matching heads


----------

